# Terminating a rental contract to return to home country



## Donford (Mar 22, 2016)

If I receive a good job offer in my home country, and I wanted to accept it, can I terminate my rental contract in Germany? It is "befristet" on 12 months and I am currently in my 3rd month of it.

The "Hausverwaltung" verbally told me I could do so it I moved to another city or if I found a "Nachmieter", the latter I am not keen on doing. So if I move to another city, i.e. my home country, can I verify what they said and quote a law when I submit the termination?


----------

